# Best Training Books



## Papaluke (Jun 19, 2006)

I would like to know what you consider the best training books out there. 

Thanks,


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Training for what?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

hhlabradors said:


> Training for what?


Well lets see, question asked in the product review page of a retriever training forum. Must want training on fly tying! :roll: I like all the Lardy articles, the book of drills by Carol Cassity. Also two great reads worth noting are Training and Campaigning Retrievers by Gwaltney and Make it happen Captain by Starkloff. The last is not actually a dog training book but a good book none the less. A puppy book that is not on the shelf right now (on loan) by Loveland and Rutherford is very good but the name escapes me.
Ken Bora


----------



## Papaluke (Jun 19, 2006)

Training for Hunting and Hunt Tests.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Ken Bora said:


> hhlabradors said:
> 
> 
> > Training for what?
> ...


Ken, at least half of the training questions I see posted on the forum are puppy raising/basic obedience/aggression/general "pet" training kinds of questions, probably more than half.

So, go roll your eyes at somebody else! :wink: 

If it WAS that kind of question, there are better resources out there than any of the retriever training books.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Papaluke, there are lots of retriever training books out there, and I personally think there are good things to be taken from almost all of them. If you do a search, you'll find information on the forum, but I think the short answer is that most people swear by Mike Lardy's or Evan Graham's. One of the benefits of Graham's is that he's a member of the forum, and if you ask a question about the SmartWorks stuff, you'll often get an answer from the author himself. I also find it somewhat simpler for the inexperienced trainer to follow and understand - not saying you are inexperienced, but just in case.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Smartworks series are great -- so is Mike Lardy's collection of articles -- older book but still useful is Tom Quinn's 'Working Retrievers" -- Loveland and Rutherford book is "Puppy Retriever Training"


----------



## jwarren (Mar 16, 2004)

"Retriever Training for the Duck Hunter" by Robert Milner.


----------



## Papaluke (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the help.


----------

